# Not needing to push stalk ALL THE WAY DOWN to engage AP.



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

I am sure most people have figured this out by now...but I always find it strange when I still see YouTube videos with people HAMMERING down on the stalk to engage AP.

Manual says you have to force stalk twice (and quickly) all the way down (past the "D") to engage AP...when this is not actually correct. I hating doing that...always felt like I was going to break something.

You only need to lightly press twice down to the neutral position. Not even quickly...you can leave a 0.5 sec. pause between clicks. 

Just advice for any newbies...


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You are correct. 

If I remember correctly, the manual is correct, you just have to understand what it is saying. Compare it to turning on the turn signal. I think that the verbiage will seem more correct.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

The same applies when disengaging AP, you only need to lightly move the stalk up. Don’t go past the first detent as if you’re shifting into reverse, because if you happen to be traveling less than 5mph you just might find yourself suddenly in reverse.


----------

